# Outdoor Painted Crafts - What kind of plywood would YOU use?



## dg988 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,

First post on the forums here. I'm in the beginning stages of attempting to start up a small outdoor craft venture, and doing some research on the best materials and processes to use etc. I'll be using a jigsaw/router to cut out designs from plywood, and priming/painting them (among other fun things like adding electronics and magnets). Most of them will be meant to be displayed in the yard (like holiday decorations and such).

My question is, what kind of plywood would you all use for this type of project? I'm leaning toward MDO of some kind but I'm still not sure and would love to hear your opinions. Any other advice in the area would be appreciated too.


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would stay with MDO. I have made several Barn quilts with MDO and they stand up to the weather here in Iowa.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

MDO.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That's what MDO is made for, and it will take paint much better than regular exterior ply since it has that smooth covering…....


----------



## pjped (Feb 25, 2011)

MDO is not cheap, but it will save you lot's of paint prep work - saving you time and $$$ and aggravation!


----------

